# New Hotel coming to the Watuppa Railway!



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in March, a long-time friend of mine & former local hobby shop owner (Bill Days) passed away.







About a month ago, his wife contacted me to see if I was interested in buying any of the G gauge equipment remaining in his estate*. *Most of the equipment was older Bachmann "Big Hauler" sets, & since I already have 2 of the Gen 5 "Annies" on the roster, I wasm't really interested in buying any of it for myself, but I spent several hours with her helping her appraise the trains for her to sell on her own at an upcoming local train show. What *did *catch my eye, though, were a couple of *scratch-built structures *Bill had built (& he was quite a good modeler







). One was a station which was in rough shape (missing its roof!







- She said it got clobbered by a neighbor kid's baseball!







) but was still salvageable; but what really caught my eye was *this! *




































Other than some substantial dusting, this is exactly as I acquired it; there are 4 windows missing from the "attic"...



























It's also not currently "permanently" installed on the layout yet, although where I have it positioned is being considered for a possible location. I think the missing windows may be Grandt Line or maybe NWSL castings (the 2 front ones are loose, I'll take a close-up photo of one to see if anyone can help me identify it). With those HUGE first-floor windows, it really *begs *for an interior with suitable lighting; think accomplishing that is going to be an upcoming winter project. Now here's the best part







; in appreciation for my assistance in helping Bill's widow appraise the estate, she *gave it & the station to me. *







Soon the little town of Watuppa is going to have a *nice railway hotel. *







*Tom*


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about your friend but congratulations on the new buildings!


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

are your roads roofing strips?


----------

